# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Celebrities You Might Be Surprised Are Still Alive

## ljbab728

While watching "Giant" tonight on OETA I started wondering about Jane Withers who was in that movie.  She was a child star contemporary of Shirley Temple (who is still around also).  Jane was 30 when "Giant" was filmed and is now 87.

Here at the age of 9:

----------


## ljbab728

And in a interview two years ago at 85.

----------


## ljbab728

Lauren Bacall, who is now 89, at the age of 20.

----------


## ljbab728

And three years ago at the age of 86.

----------


## ljbab728

Rose Marie, who is now 90, at the age of 9.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I was always aware of Jane Withers.
Yet I would never place her in The Pantheon of Celebrities.
My Bad.

----------


## ljbab728

And 5 years ago at the age of 85.

----------


## ljbab728

Olivia de Havilland who is now 97.

----------


## ljbab728

And here at the age of 94.

----------


## ljbab728

Olivia's sister, Joan Fontaine is now 96.  

No recent clips of her, however.

----------


## bluedogok

Abe Vigoda is still alive, 92 years old.
abe vigoda status

----------


## zookeeper

I just saw something about stars from old Christmas classics. Maureen O'Hara from Miracle on 34th Street is still alive. 93 I think.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I love 'Giant'.  It's the only old timer movie I own on DVD!

----------


## ljbab728

> I just saw something about stars from old Christmas classics. Maureen O'Hara from Miracle on 34th Street is still alive. 93 I think.


She is, indeed now 93.  As shown in this video from 2 years ago, she is still a strikingly beautiful woman.

----------


## PiePie

> She is, indeed now 93.  As shown in this video from 2 years ago, she is still a strikingly beautiful woman.


Is Maureen O'Hara related to Catherine O'Hara? Just wondering because they look similar....

----------


## Stan Silliman

Here's a favorite actor still kicking at the age 98.

----------


## Stan Silliman

Here's another star still alive, now 96 or 97:

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Here's another star still alive, now 96 or 97:


I could be mistaken but in some of those pics she dosnt look like shes all there nor happy. I hate to derail this thread but I immediately thought about Euthanasia

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I could be mistaken but in some of those pics she dosnt look like shes all there nor happy. I hate to derail this thread but I immediately thought about Euthanasia


Wow.  Zsa Zsa Gabor . . . 90-Something . . . dang.  I read her autobiography many, many years ago.
(no kidding.  i really did.)
Seeing her pictured here, somehow reminded me of this tune:


I guess Cher is still alive . . . Proving the restorative power of Botox, I suppose.
(the REAL babe in the Gabor family was Eva.  I heard she married a successful NYC attorney and moved to the country.)

Not the country somewhere in Hungary . . . somewhere in the Midwest.

btw:
My all-time, all-around, favorite actor is still with us:

No . . . Not Jack Nicholson.  James Garner.
(i wanted to write him a fan letter after he got his ass kicked by some punk on some California highway but the Internet wasn't invented back then and i didn't have his address. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Here's a favorite actor still kicking at the age 98.


Dang.  Tuco is almost at the century mark.  Who'd a thought it.  =)

----------


## PiePie

> Here's another star still alive, now 96 or 97:


She is 96

----------


## PiePie

> Here's a favorite actor still kicking at the age 98.


He is 97 but will be 98 next Saturday

----------


## RadicalModerate

> He is 97 but will be 98 next Saturday


Good to know that accuracy in media isn't a thing of the past.

----------


## PiePie

> Good to know that accuracy in media isn't a thing of the past.


Alright but seriously, look up his age before commenting on it so you do not get it wrong

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Alright but seriously, look up his age before commenting on it so you do not get it wrong


5x5, compadre.  (Five by Five)

----------


## PiePie

> 5x5, compadre.  (Five by Five)


If you say so

----------


## ljbab728

> She is 96


PiePie, while most sources give her year of birth as 1917 there is some controversy about that.

Zsa Zsa Gabor - Biography - IMDb




> It is unclear as to Zsa Zsa's birth year: sources vary from 1917 to 1919.

----------


## PiePie

> PiePie, while most sources give her year of birth as 1917 there is some controversy about that.
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor - Biography - IMDb


I guess I might be wrong on that one

----------


## ljbab728

Mickey Rooney is still with us at 93.

----------


## ljbab728

And from two years ago.




This is a recent unfortunate problem he had with abuse from a relative.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/16/mickey...use-insurance/

----------


## PiePie

And Betty White

----------


## ljbab728

[QUOTE=PiePie;711636]And Betty White[/QU

Of course it's not a surprise about Betty.  She is on TV everywhere you look.  The others are not in that kind of spotlight.

----------


## PiePie

Everybody in the world knows Mickey Rooney is alive, he was in a movie a few years ago, I forgot the name of it, some stupid Ben Stiller movie....

----------


## ljbab728

> Everybody in the world knows Mickey Rooney is alive, he was in a movie a few years ago, I forgot the name of it, some stupid Ben Stiller movie....


I never said he was retired, PiePie.  My point was that he isn't constantly in the spotlight like Betty White is.  I think if you took a poll more than half would think he was dead.  Obviously none of the people discussed so far are completely hiding from the public.

----------


## PiePie

> I never said he was retired, PiePie.  My point was that he isn't constantly in the spotlight like Betty White is.  I think if you took a poll more than half would think he was dead.  Obviously none of the people discussed so far are completely hiding from the public.


Ohh I got it now, sorry

----------


## kevinpate

Grand babies sent Poppa some proof Santa is alive, kicking and interviewing elves in WY.
At their age he's the biggest celeb they know.

----------


## Prunepicker

> And Betty White


I remember her on the Today Show in the 50's.  Can't think of anything 
I liked about her afterwards.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I love 'Giant'.  It's the only old timer movie I own on DVD!


Same here.  A very good movie.  I like Rebel Without a Cause, too.  Well 
written and directed.  Nicholas Ray did a good job of herding the cattle, 
I mean directing the movie.

----------


## ljbab728

> I remember her on the Today Show in the 50's.  Can't think of anything 
> I liked about her afterwards.


I'm not quite sure what you're referring to unless it was an occasional appearance.  She was never a regular on the Today Show even though it was offered to her.  My main memories of her in the 50's was watching "Life With Elizabeth".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ELM8sXhHSM

----------


## Prunepicker

Stan Freberg is still alive!

----------


## Prunepicker

Kirk Douglas, Olivia De Havilland and Eli Wallach are still living.  So is 
Hugh Downs.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I could be wrong . . . Yet I think that Don Rickles is still out there.
(the reason that Don was always able to crack-up Johnny Carson is because he always said everything Johnny wanted to say, but couldn't.  On account of he, Johnny, was the host.  I learned that conducting a home-schooling psychology class back when I was about 10 or 11 and Don was in his prime.  It was right around the time that Stan Freberg was getting started in the business and not long before I was introduced to Lenny Bruce . . . on vinyl.= )

It may be only co-incidence, yet apparently Don Rickles looks a lot like Mickey Rooney.
At least after this many orbits of the earth around the sun.
Can you imagine how funny those Judge Hardy movies would have been if Don Rickles had been the childhood star instead of Mickey Rooney?
(watch: that will show up on Youtube or the next incarnation of Mystery Science Theater (4 D Nu Millenium).

----------


## Prunepicker

> I could be wrong . . . Yet I think that Don Rickles is still out there.


I saw him on a You Tube video so he must be alive.

I saw the "Broken Cigarette Box" program.  It's the one that Johnny, after 
Rickles had subbed, discovered the cigarette box on his desk, the one 
he'd tap on with a pencil, was broken.  Rickles was taping a program and 
Johnny crashed the taping.  Rickles, believe it or not, was speechless.
CPO Sharkey was the program.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I saw him on a You Tube video so he must be alive.
> 
> I saw the "Broken Cigarette Box" program.  It's the one that Johnny, after 
> Rickles had subbed, discovered the cigarette box on his desk, the one 
> he'd tap on with a pencil, was broken.  Rickles was taping a program and 
> Johnny crashed the taping.  Rickles, believe it or not, was speechless.
> CPO Sharkey was the program.


That's reassuring (about don rickles) . . .
Youtube and The Internets never lies.
(however, I have reservations regarding "the worldwide web(s)")

gotta run . . . my second or third favorite movie is being re-run:
"Oh Brother Where Art Thou?"  Nearly every line of dialog is a classic.

----------


## Prunepicker



----------


## ljbab728

Nanette Fabray is still around at 93.

A classic scene with Jack Benny.

----------


## ljbab728

This is a classic of hers with Sid Caesar.

----------


## ljbab728

Alan Young of "Mr. Ed" fame is still around at 94.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## OKCisOK4me

I can't wait til Tupac's name is added to this thread...

----------


## Jeepnokc

I was surprised that the manager from the Partridge family just died.  I would have thought he was long gone.

----------


## ljbab728

Doris Day will soon be turning 90 with a typical emphasis on fund raising for her favorite cause.

Doris Day plans animal-friendly birthday bash

----------


## ljbab728

Doris Day on Turning 90: &#39;I&#39;ve Had an Amazing Life!&#39; - Yahoo

----------


## Bunty

Cher at nearly 68 is alive enough to have quite recently done a concert in Tulsa.

----------


## Dubya61

> Cher at nearly 68 is alive enough to have quite recently done a concert in Tulsa.


At least the parts of her that are still actual living tissue.
They (the ubiquitous, un-named *THEY*) say that when Cher and Joan Rivers die, there will be no requirement for formaldehyde.

----------


## bluedogok

> At least the parts of her that are still actual living tissue.
> They (the ubiquitous, un-named *THEY*) say that when Cher and Joan Rivers die, there will be no requirement for formaldehyde.


Just a coat of varnish for preservation.....

----------


## ljbab728

A very interesting interview from last year with Maureen O'Hara, who is now 95 years old.

----------


## zookeeper

Thanks for posting this ljbab728. "Don't be fooled into believing I do magical things" - I loved that.

"How Green Was My Valley" was a true classic. I'll be accused for being sappy, but she was in a TV movie in 1995 called, "The Christmas Box" (based on the book by the same name) with Richard Thomas and I just love it. She's SO good in it. Yes, it's a Hallmark Movie, but it's a heartwarmer. I just looked it up and it's free on IMDB as part of their partnership with Hulu. Bookmark this so when it gets closer to Christmas: The Christmas Box Full Movie - IMDb

----------


## ljbab728

This entertainment legend will soon be 95.  This is an interview from last year where, for one thing, she talks about being in San Francisco when the Golden Gate Bridge was being built.

----------


## ljbab728

A nice tribute by TCM about celebrities we have lost this year.  I was surprised about Kevin Cocoran.   He was a big child star in my youth and I hadn't heard he had passed.

----------


## ljbab728

Also congrats to Kirk Douglas on his 99th.

----------


## zookeeper

> A nice tribute by TCM about celebrities we have lost this year.  I was surprised about Kevin Cocoran.   He was a big child star in my youth and I hadn't heard he had passed.


Thanks for posting this. TCM always does a good job with these end-of-year memorial shorts. 
Thanks again.

----------


## ljbab728

He was obviously having a ball at this event for his 90th.

----------


## ljbab728

An update as we approach the end of the year.




She is now 84.

----------


## ljbab728

And Olivia turned 99  last July.

----------


## ljbab728

> And Olivia turned 99  last July.


She is one of the last true surviving stars of Hollywood's "Golden Age".

----------


## corwin1968

He's not a celebrity but Pat Garrett's grandson passed away last night.  Pat Garrett killed Billy the Kid in 1881 and his grandson, J.W. Garrett, passed last night from cancer.  I think he was in his 50's, at most.

----------


## ljbab728

Another update.

----------

